# Hood chaffeing



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I noticed my instrument panel, side covers and hood all seem to be wearing a nice shallow grove in them from their chafeing against each other during use. You don't really hear any vibration, but the evidence is there just the same, in the way of shallow worn grooves, and powdery residue. Think I am going to install some strips of rubber in these areas, or perhaps some of those peel and press rubber bumpers that you can buy in various sizes, shapes and thickness for putting on the bottom of lamps and other odds and ends to prevent scratching etc, as sold in Home Depot and Wally World. Anyone else have problems such as this?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought some 1/8" or 1/4" clear vinyl tubing, cut it down the center with an exacto knife and put it on the hood. Problem has never resurfaced.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,

My Craftsman LT1000 has the stick-on rubber "bumpers" on the inside of the hood. They are about 1 1/2 - 2 inches long. Should be able to get them at any hardware store.

Greg


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Chipmaker what model John Deere do you have?


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Will that work on my underpants?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

You wear underpants? I thought your Depends already had an anit-chaffeing design.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *Will that work on my underpants? *


Depends.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good one*



> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Depends. *



I get it good one leolav
Jody:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: Quick wit Toba!:thumbsup:


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy, you guys sure know a lot about adult diapers. You might be offending some of your senior contributors with your comments, though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *Boy, you guys sure know a lot about adult diapers. You might be offending some of your senior contributors with your comments, though. *


I'm a senior contibutor and I'm not offended. But then that Depends.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Chipmaker what model John Deere do you have? *


A GX 335 is what I have.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Every time I change on of my son's messy diapers, I think to myself "laugh all you want, in another 40 years you'll be changing my diapers!!"


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy, ain't that the truth. I hope they don't feed me that yucky mushed up food and give me bottles of warm milk that tastes like cardboard. I want to be breast fed in my old age, darn it!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Every time I change on of my son's messy diapers, I think to myself "laugh all you want, in another 40 years you'll be changing my diapers!!" *



That that same thing a few times. "HA!!! you will get yours" And I tell you, I plan to whine and complane ALL day also. OH, and get up evey two hours at night.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *Boy, ain't that the truth. I hope they don't feed me that yucky mushed up food and give me bottles of warm milk that tastes like cardboard. I want to be breast fed in my old age, darn it! *


LOL

Did not think I would ever say this, but I'm with you on that one Wheelyboy!!!!:ditto:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Back to the hood problem....


Some of the car makers use a silpery tape in this type of case. It's kinda like a vinel tape but a little more slick. You would put in on the area where the hood rubs, and it will not mark the serfice.


----------

